# Making my own Incubator...Corn snake eggs



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

As the title says!!.
I have a polybox and a heatmat so far but i know they are good to have when home making an incubator.
What else do i need?
I'll be breeding corn snakes next year so i'd like to have this ready now or i'll never do it:bash:and i'm going to have the rest of the time reading up on breeding them rather than doing it all last minute.: victory:
Joe.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Vermiculite
Stat for the heatmat
Digital thermometer

:2thumb:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

a digital hygrometer too, for reading humidity.

the best stat would be a pulse stat because these hold a much steadier temperature than a regular mat stat.


----------

